# HOA says that they cannot have Sat unless you can't see it from the street.



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I have a friend who has an HOA that says not sat dishes that are visible from the street. I am pretty sure they can't do this legally but I was wondering if someone has a link to the info so my friend can arm themselves with the proper documentation if they install a Dish that is visible. 

Anyone know of a good link?


----------



## BAHitman (Oct 24, 2007)

http://www.google.com/m/url?cd=1&ch...pref=6&usg=AFQjCNFA1DlYv9SAC0FeCBCbLJ0HUNatwg


----------



## BAHitman (Oct 24, 2007)

Basically, they can restrict location so long as it can be placed in a hidden location without restricting reception or requiring unreasonable cost burdon on a homeowner


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

I think it's member "Scooper" that has the info in his Signature line if you search out that member ID here.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

The SBCA folks have people that deal exclusivly with OTARD rights. Their OTARD flyer is attached below.

http://www.sbca.com/regaffairs/SBCA_ONLINE_files/otard.html

OTARD Fact Sheet


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Rules and exceptions aside, every effort should be made to be considerate of the neighborhood and conceal the dish as best as possible. I hate driving down a road and seeing dishes stuck in front yards like so many mushrooms.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

BAHitman said:


> Basically, they can restrict location so long as it can be placed in a hidden location without restricting reception or requiring unreasonable cost burdon on a homeowner


Key words - "without restricting reception or requiring unreasonable cost burden on a homeowner"

Same conditions apply to an OTA antenna as well as a dish. And the HOA is NOT the final authority on what is the minimum conditions necessary for reception.

That said - I'd try to accomodate - but I wouldn't bend over backwards to do so either.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

SayWhat? said:


> Rules and exceptions aside, every effort should be made to be considerate of the neighborhood and conceal the dish as best as possible. I hate driving down a road and seeing dishes stuck in front yards like so many mushrooms.


Perhaps you should keep your eyes on the road and pay attention to driving rather than eyeball people's houses. If you own a house and pay taxes on a house, you have every right to do whatever you please so long as you're not endangering anyone or doing anything illegal. I cannot stand the whole notion of HOAs. No ones going to tell me I have to hide my property that is located on my property.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Steve Mehs said:


> Perhaps you should keep your eyes on the road and pay attention to driving rather than eyeball people's houses. If you own a house and pay taxes on a house, you have every right to do whatever you please so long as you're not endangering anyone or doing anything illegal. I cannot stand the whole notion of HOAs. No ones going to tell me I have to hide my property that is located on my property.


True, but if it were me, I'd still try to hide it. If a thief has a brain, nothing advertises "high end" electronics like particular dishes. It's like advertising you have at least one HDTV.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Thanks for the info.. Very helpful. I will pass along the advice. I totally agree about being considerate and that is how the HOA should position themselves. Do to Line of Sight issues sometimes the only way to get reception is for it to be visible.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

It all depends on how it is presented - local HOA comes up and tells me I can't have dishes/ OTA antenna and their word is law and I'll tell them up yours and here's a copy of the OTARD and get the hell off my property in perpetuity. They come up and say they understand I have the right to OTA reception devices, and they want to work with me about putting them out of sight (but still useable) - I'll work with them.


----------



## jimmyv2000 (Feb 15, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> True, but if it were me, I'd still try to hide it. If a thief has a brain, nothing advertises "high end" electronics like particular dishes. It's like advertising you have at least one HDTV.


Buy signs.

*Beware of Dog*
*Insured by Smith & Wesson*


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

dpeters11 said:


> True, but if it were me, I'd still try to hide it. If a thief has a brain, nothing advertises "high end" electronics like particular dishes. It's like advertising you have at least one HDTV.


Considering there's about 30 million dishes on roofs across the country, give or take and there's has been no serial burglaries reported of houses with satellite dishes on them, I'd say there's very little to worry about. The average thief could drive up and down various roads at night and look for the glow of TVs in through the window to see which houses have the biggest and most high end TVs. Much more practical then studying the type of satellite dish they have. Or if you drive a high end vehicle, someone could see you pull in and out of your driveway, drive by a few times to know your coming and going habits and figure if you can afford such a nice car, you're able to afford other nice things. I suppose anything's possible, but that is really a stretch to pick and choose houses to rob based on satellite dish type. Hell I have three DBS dishes on my roof right now, that must make me a huge target, but all any thief has to do is look and see none of them are connected to anything and they can walk away.


----------



## wolfjc (Oct 4, 2006)

scooper said:


> It all depends on how it is presented - local HOA comes up and tells me I can't have dishes/ OTA antenna and their word is law and I'll tell them up yours and here's a copy of the OTARD and get the hell off my property in perpetuity. They come up and say they understand I have the right to OTA reception devices, and they want to work with me about putting them out of sight (but still useable) - I'll work with them.


In my HOA when they put on a new roof they said they wanted all the dishes on the back of each unit so I did because all I wanted was LOS and I did not care where the dish was at on the roof. However now any one driving down the driveway can see who has a dish and who does not have a dish.
Before where we all had our dishes you had to walk up the walk and had look for them.
That is how our a-hole of a president made that one work I sure hope he is happy.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I live on a corner lot... so it'd be all but impossible for me to have chosen a location on my roof not in plain site from one of the two roads that pass by. It is partially hidden by the change in slope of the roof over the garage portion, though... but line-of-sight was my main concern.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

dpeters11 said:


> True, but if it were me, I'd still try to hide it. If a thief has a brain, nothing advertises "high end" electronics like particular dishes. It's like advertising you have at least one HDTV.


Only to dumb thieves. You see more dishes in the low-rent districts, at least in Southern NH. In single-family home neighborhoods, you'll see less than half as many dishes as you will in more crime ridden areas.


----------

